# NICU baby



## TTC First

I hope this is the right area to post this. 

I will be getting a foster child on Monday and looking for any tips and advice. The baby is about 2 weeks old and weighs just over 4lbs (1968 grams), she was full term. I know she had finding difficulties in the hospital and thrush. I have yet to get much info, I am sure I will learn more on Monday.

I am just preparing for stuff like feeding and diapers. Typically I go with the 2.5 oz for ever lbs in baby weight. I also break it down to 3 hour feedings. Normally I allow the baby to sleep through the night if they don't wake up...I would imagine that this would be around the clock feeding? What weight did you guys feel was ok to not wake for feeding?

I have been looking at diapers...wow that was a real shocker. I assumed that I would be using NB diapers till I looked and they start at 6lbs. I was looking into Preemie diapers but then saw a post on line saying that preemie and NB are the same size. Anyone know if this is the case? The cost difference in the diapers is huge! Preemie diapers are like $0.45 each!

Any tips, tricks, suggestions you have?


----------



## phantomfaery1

My son weighed 4lb 10oz and i had to feed him formula every 3 hours for about 3 weeks i cant remember how much at a time but i had to wake him to feed him x with nappies i bought the size 0 ones from boots but im in England x not sure what stores you have x but size 0 seem to work maybe order online? Im sure hospital will give you helpful advice x good luck


----------



## Flueky88

NB and preemie diapers are not same size. Unfortunately since you can't buy in bulk. In hospital nurse accudently gave us a pack of NB and they swallowed her up. My dd was 5 weeks early and she wore preemie. She weighed 5lb 13 oz when born. She was 5 lb 4 oz 5 days later. 

She typically woke up every 2 to 3 hrs to feed. I did set an alarm just in case in early days. Once I saw she was steadily gaining weight I just let her wake me when hungry. I fed her til she was done. I'm more of a take cues from baby style than putting a strict schedule down though. If i put a number on what weight between 7 to 8 lbs I started to relax about her weight. 

Tips, I got a scale for home so I could track her weight. It gave me piece of mind with her weight. 

Congratulations on getting your baby soon :)


----------



## phantomfaery1

Yea preemie nappies in england tend to fit 4lb and up where nb tend to fit 7lb+


----------



## george83

When my baby came out of nicu I was told to wake him for a feed and not to let him go more than 4 hours without one, we were eventually told we could let him sleep through but it took a long time to get there


----------



## Bittersweet

Yes get preemie ones hun! Also I was told to wake for feeds until he was over 7lbs o think as he lost 11.4% birth weight though. I woke every 3/4 hours


----------



## AP

Preemie ones aren't necessary really, the done thing for us was to use newborn and fold the front tops over - and that was done when she was about 3-4lb! Specialist nappies cost more, it's not really all that worth it!
Set an alarm for the feeds for at least the first few weeks! Your body will get used to those wake up calls! :)


----------

